# Sprucefield Monthly Meet 26/8/13



## Ronnie

Just a quick mention of the revival of the old school car meet at Sprucefield. Great cars mighty banter and McDonald's what more do you need oh Yes Orchard Autocare and will be there giving out bargains on the night.

next meet 26/8/13 at about 7:30pm till late.

check on here for more information..

https://www.facebook.com/sprucefieldmeet?fref=ts


----------



## farley2708

must get along Rollo


----------



## horned yo

all over this 

You bringing some speed wax along Ronnie, needing some soon


----------



## cmillsjoe

autosmart aint able to make it


----------



## Ronnie

We will be there for sure!!


----------



## Squill

Aww damit, my car is going in for respray on 13th, but i'll probably still come round in the 1.2l Corsa hire car lol.


----------



## Sue J

cmillsjoe said:


> autosmart aint able to make it


Stephen Pollard from Autosmart is away that date, but if you need anything then give him a bell on 07979 533360.


----------



## Cookies

Stephen Pollard usually comes down the A1 a few times a week - I meet him at Banbridge - so give him a bell and see where he is if you can't wait on the next meet!!!

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Ronnie

The meets are off now for the winter.. Will keep you posted for the next one in the spring


----------



## tarbyonline

Any word on when this is starting back up. Could maybe take a wee jaunt down the m1 for it.


----------



## Ronnie

Will ask Dee I know they are going to be coming back again!


----------



## Cookies

Can we go to McD's Ronnie?? Can we?


----------



## Ronnie

Oh yes!!! mmm as long as it son cheat night lol!! have to watch the intake now im training lol!


----------



## Cookies

Surely the sprucefield meet night could coincide with cheat night ahem...

Cooks


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

We might pop along too......


----------



## Ronnie

Cookies said:


> Surely the sprucefield meet night could coincide with cheat night ahem...
> 
> Cooks


I think ur right Will be chatting to the guys tonight to see when its on Mike from Kleen Freaks will hopefully be along too once again.


----------



## Cookies

Good man. Let me know when it's on and I'll take a run up (after furiously cleaning the wagon and trying to deploy the hover function on the way up the A1) 
Cheers
Cooks


----------

